# The Stand



## stereomuse (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm In the middle of _The Stand_ by Stephen King and it is one of the best books I've ever read. Who else has read it? I wanna see what everyone elses opinions are on it. 

I love it and think its so captivating by how real it is, (at least at the point I am at, I'm about 300 pages in). I also love the characters, there's such a diverse cast, and all of them are very human and real.

discuss... :read:


----------



## poltergeist (Dec 18, 2004)

I've read most of his work, including this one and I very much enjoyed it.  What I particularly like about his style is how he changes point of view throughout his books because it gives you a better idea of how everyone feels about what is happening as well as giving greater depth to the characters' personalities.  He is an incredible author.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Dec 19, 2004)

Stephen King also considers The Stand to be his best work. He grades everything else he writes against it.

Until the culmination of his Dark Tower books, I also thought The Stand was his most ambitious effort. It's not everyday you get to destroy the world. 

Together, I think the 7 Dark Tower books are better than The Stand, though individually, I think only The Shining comes close.


----------



## stereomuse (Dec 19, 2004)

I read _The Gunslinger_ and liked it a lot. I do like _The Stand _better though, I seem to be able to relate to the characters more.

haven't read the whole Dark tower series yet though... shouldn't count my chickens before they count! [-X


----------



## Raith (Jan 4, 2005)

i loved pet cemetary. believe me, i still love it.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jan 4, 2005)

I thought pet semetary was one of his weaker books actually. He put out a couple of real clunkers there for a while, pet semetary, the tommyknockers, geralds game . . . I think he got back on track with Misery, and then started to put out some really good stuff again.

I don't think any of the DT books alone stand up against the Shining or The Stand, but collectively it's a brilliant effort.


----------



## blackswan (Jan 4, 2005)

The Stand. But of course. Fantastic, fantastic. 

Although my favorite would actually have to be somewhere along the lines of Misery and On Writing (and the reading list in Danse Macabre, but I don't think that really counts). And It. I loved It. Perhaps even more than The Stand...


----------



## stereomuse (Jan 5, 2005)

On Writing was really good, I liked it a lot.


----------



## Queasy Dillo (Jan 5, 2005)

I read The Stand a few years back.  Good book.  Better than most King I've read lately.

Of course, his descriptions of Texas and Texans are waaaaaaay off...but I guess that's a minor gripe.


----------



## Clockwork (Jan 6, 2005)

I haven't read the stand yet but I do plan to  

Except someone here said they were 1/2 way through the stand and then they said 300 pages in. The stand I have has over 1000 pages. Maybe it's just becuase mine is the "Special Uncut Edition". Does the original book have about 1000 pages.


----------



## stereomuse (Jan 6, 2005)

I said I was in the middle of it. That doesnt mean half way.


----------



## daniela (Jan 6, 2005)

The original version has around 600 pages or so.  I have read both versions and I prefer the "Special Uncut Edition."  The extra 400 pages make a big difference and complete the story.

--DM--


----------



## Clockwork (Jan 6, 2005)

stereomuse said:
			
		

> I said I was in the middle of it. That doesnt mean half way.



Oh sorry  :lol: 

I misunderstood you #-o


----------



## Raith (Jan 6, 2005)

i guess i liked pet cemetary because it was the first book that got me hooked on stephen king. oh well. :]


----------



## poison2themind (Jan 6, 2005)

I love stephen king. Its just about all ill read now. my favorites now are The stand ( the movie was awesome too) dreamcatcher, and of course, the dark tower


----------



## brockDXD (Jan 7, 2005)

How many king books or short stories/novellas are linked to the dark tower series? I have been reluctant to start reading them, then i find that there are subtle and sometimes not so subtle references in a few of his other books. For example, Hearts In Atlantis and ah black house does too i think. Just wondering if there are more. I will have to read the dark tower series sooner or later.


----------



## blackswan (Jan 7, 2005)

Many of King's novels are related to DT. There's also that short story I mentioned in one of his short story collections. If you have one of the later DT books, the books that are related are in bold. There's also a list on his website.


----------



## stereomuse (Jan 7, 2005)

poison2themind said:
			
		

> I love stephen king. Its just about all ill read now. my favorites now are The stand ( the movie was awesome too) dreamcatcher, and of course, the dark tower




There's a movie!? I must see! Can you rent it at blockbuster? Will it be at the local multimedia store?


----------



## Queasy Dillo (Jan 7, 2005)

Yup.  All of about four hours long.  The only downside is that it was made for t.v., and sometimes it shows.  

Stays close to the book, though.

Check it out at the IMDB site.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0108941/?fr...lIHN0YW5kfGh0bWw9MXxubT1vbg__;fc=1;ft=30;fm=1


----------



## brockDXD (Jan 10, 2005)

the movie is actually six hours long or close enough. well series rather than movie, but i never saw it on television we had it at our video store, it was a double vhs. Ive looked for it since then and cannot find it anywehre. Hopefullly it is released in DVD format. that would be good.
ALthough i must say that ive seen better acting from pornstars. Rob Lowe brings the overall level up a notch but still quite a B-grade production. Quite good though. nothin wrong with b grades.


----------



## mistywaters (Jan 10, 2005)

I read ‘The Stand’ a long time ago and I think it is one of his best works.  It keeps you wondering about the potential of this happening in our lives…here and now.


----------

